# Hotmail Account löschen



## tinella (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute

Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, wie ich meinen alten Hotmailaccount (meine Hotmailadresse) löschen kann?

Es ist mir klar, dass ich ihn auch einfach ignorieren könnte und nicht mehr darauf zugreifen könnte. Ich möchte ihn jedoch explizit löschen, bzw. den "Vertrag" kündigen.


Vielen Dank
Tinella


----------



## pflo (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
guck mal hier - die Anleitung ist zwar auf Englisch, jedoch ist es gar nicht so schwer!


----------

